# IVF no 1 abandoned due to OHSS - now waiting for FET - anyone else?



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello
I had e/c for my first IVF cycle on 23rd April and then developed severe OHSS and was hospitalised (not surprising really - I had every high risk factor going for me and produced 30 eggs!). I was advised not to go ahead with the transfer as that would have made the condition worse - against a backdrop of having 9 excellent embryos to freeze at day 5 - so we went ahead and froze. Today would have been my test date so I'm finding it quite difficult - I still wonder if I made the right decision - but I know I'm very lucky to have so many in the freezer.
Anyhow, I have a follow-up appointment on 13th June to discuss my first FET cycle. My preference would be to do a natural FET but I don't think that's an option at my clinic as they're not open 7 days a week and it really has to be timed quite carefully from what I understand. I was on a short protocol before so I didn't have the joys of down-regging, which is what I'd have to do with the medicated FET, plus it seems to take so long!! 
If anyone's in the same/a similar boat, I'd love to hear from you xx


----------



## teardrops (Nov 21, 2009)

Hiya, I do understand where you're at because I've been on that journey last December,I was in the hospital shortly after my egg collection, it was very bad that the dr. was thinking of draining the fluid from my stomach because it was quite huge, luckily it subside on it's own though I had was to drink alot of water to help it. I had the egg tranfer before I went in the hospital so it was due to both the egg collection and the tranferd but sadly I miscarriage at 13 weeks which pains my heart. I did have three eggs tranfer and they all take but one of the heart beat stops at 9 weeks and the other two lost  4 week after. I was in the hospital and I had a D&C  done.
I have three eggs frozen and I had my frist period after the miscarriage so am preparing to have two ET next month, it's quite hard for me bcause am 42 and I dont have any kids neither my partner and this was my 5th miscarriage, you are not alone there are lots of people in our shoe, facing the distress of motherhood. I have PCOS, blood clotting problem and low progestrone so mine is a hard case but I will make it this time around.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello Teardrops
Thank you so much for replying but I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriages - that's so sad. I had to have the abdominal drain - it was installed in hospital and then I had to wear it round the house for 5 days and empty it every few hours - it was gross! I too have PCOS and a short luteal phase leading to possible progesterone issues.
Best of luck with your FET next month - keep me posted. I am sure you will get there and I wish you every success in the world xx


----------



## Lexikins (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Mrs HY, I have been on a similar journey albeit less seriously with the OHSS. Our last ICSI cycle was abandoned post collection due to high OHSS risks, also following short protocol and I too have PCOS.  I have to say once the initial disappointment passed and due to producing 21 eggs leading to 7 frosties, I was relieved to be splitting the cycle as it gives your body a chance to recover from the OHSS and therefore a better chance for the FET.  I had to take Cabergoline to prevent OHSS - did you?  This has an unpleasant set of side effects (but not the same league as OHSS!!, I am told) and being unlicenced in IVF I am pleased now to have it out of my system before transfer! We were hoping to have FET following a long protocol dr on Tuesday (a week later than planned due to lining not thickening to plan!) but now up in the air as ds has chickenpox and I have all the same symptoms except the rash!!  Not sure what next week will bring!?  I know what you mean about it being a long time on the FET protocol but it does pass, having had my last injection this morning!

Hi Teardrops, so sorry to read about your OHSS and miscarriage - you must be absolutely heartbroken. Last year our IVF led to a blighted ovum miscarriage at 11 weeks so I can understand a little of what you have been through, although miscarried naurally day before D&C planned .  All the very best on your journey ......  for every success for you.  We are blessed with one IVF miracle which is proof that it can work and is all worth it in the end


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

hi, this happened to a very good friend of mine, and on FET with blasts shes got 15 months old twin girls, and then feel pregnant naturally and has just had a bay boy.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Lexikins
You make a really good point about splitting the cycle - even though I've asked myself countless times if we were right not to transfer, I just can't imagine giving a poor embryo that kind of start in life, or to be completely honest, put myself through even worse. I really really hope your chicken pox clears up and you can go ahead with the transfer - are you having one embie put back or two? No I didn't have Cabergoline - or indeed any blood tests to indicate it early - I just had to wait until I was the size of a woman who was six months pregnant and struggling to breathe because of all the fluid :-(
Thanks for the post Angela29a! Even though I am aware of the risks of multiple pregnancy I would love to have twins if we were lucky enough. Did I see in your signature that you're having your own FET soon? Best of luck x


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi MrsHY, yes we are looking at august for FET. id love twins as well.x


----------



## Lexikins (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for the reply,  unfortunately despite no actual spots we decided with the clinic this morning that we would abandon this cycle and not transfer any embryos in the morning.  Gutted.....!!! We would never forgive ourselves though if there were problems later and we had had a chance to avoid them...however disappointing!!  not something to take risks with.      
Still think we did the right thing with the fresh cycle though...sounds like you had a horrid time, believe me cabergoline was nothing by comparison!!  Plan was to transfer 2 as we have done on each previous cycle, 1st resulted in our beautiful little boy, second in singleton pregncancy albeit ending in mc. We will try again though and will  be making appt for chat and plan after next AF.  We have the same issue with not being able to opt for natural FET but I have decided that the localness of ours offsets the additional stress of medicated cycle - swings and roundabouts I guess?!
All the very best for your FET    .... time will pass quickly once you get going.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh Lexikins I'm gutted too for you but as you say - you need to be extra careful with that precious cargo so I think you've made the right decision. I really hope time does fly once I get going - wishing you a speedy time before your next go as well! x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello Mrs HY

I am in a similar boat - with some differences of course we are all on unique journeys

I had moderate OHSS (did not get hospitalised but with 21 eggs retrieved I was in excruciating pain and in bed for a week) however the doctors still went ahead with ET (which was damn uncomfortable to say the least, with a bloated tender tummy and full bladder) Anyway the result was that despite 2 very good quality day 3 embryos, I did not fall pregnant and the OHSS calmed down.... 

sometimes I cannot help wondering if it would have been better to abandon the cycle, my body was clearly under too much strain and getting pregnant might not have taken priority over recovering from the procedures, but then arent all our journeys full of "what ifs" 

That was back in February, sadistically I still think how many weeks pregnant I would have been had that worked. It has been a very very hard few months, but time is a healer and hope is a light that keeps us going. Now I am in queue to start my injections for next cycle in June which will be FET (we have 5 good quality blasties frozen and I send them my positive vibes everyday "wait for mummy")

Please do not lose hope, and pay no attention to statistics - I have heard some brilliant success stories and remember we all need a miracle at any stage. I consider that we were lucky that we still hav FETs as we could not afford a fresh cycle at this stage. Plus with my very low AMH there is a risk that I will be running out of eggs soon enough. 

Our clinic does not offer natural FET cycle either, so downregging and scans are something to look forward to now, I try to see it as "baby steps to a baby" so its all good... all the very very best to you, heres hoping its your turn this time

It is very hard going to keep positive, but keep faith and feel positive, and do the things you love and things that make you smile - be in gardening / walking etc... 

Feel free to PM me if you need to talk... we are all here to help each other through !!


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, MrsHY,
Just read you post and wanted to reply as im in exactly the same position. I had EC on april 16th, which ended up in me having OHSS, was hospitalised for a week. So therefore postponed that cycle. I have 7 5day Blastocysts in the freezer. I have just had my first FET appointment yesterday, and was told i could have frozen emby put back in, in my next cycle   yay! It would be through a natural cycle, as my clinic always tries it natural first, they believe in 'the less drugs the better'. If that doesnt work out i will be having a medicated one, but fingers crossed it wont come to that!  So in the meantime im waiting for AF  to show her face in next two weeks, then have to go in for scan on Day10.

This is my first IVF/ FET. I am only allowed 1 emby put back in due to my medical history, n the consultant thinks 2 embies will be too much for my body..pffttt What does he know


----------



## Mitchell (May 14, 2012)

Hi MrsHY (And all you other ladies!),

I am too going thorugh the same thing...

Started my down reg, injections, EC etc... in Janthis year, developed OHSS (Only mild) so Dr suggested we freeze or eggs and let my body heal before transering the eggs back - It was hard to think that it was more waiting but I thought I would rather have a better chance to let me body heal and prepare for the ET.

I too was quite lucky, produced 28 eggs, 21 of which were suitable for ICSI and then managed to freeze 18 on day 2. 

We are having 2 eggs put back hopefully in in 2nd week of June (Think the Dr said that they are going to thaw and leave to day 5 before putting back in) - I would love to have twins   , but would be a blessing for even 1.  

Going through the whole down reg again at the moment and just waiting for my period before I start taking progynova.

Excited but nervous at the same time, but feeling positive........positive thoughts to everyone.......


----------



## teardrops (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Mitchel, I didn't know you have to go back through the whole down regulating process again when you are have frozen eggs available, the fact you've got a lot of frozen eggs available. LOL, you are in a very good position to say the lest. Am waiting on my next cycle to starts my FET so am keeping fingers cross it will reach to perfection. Good luck to all of us on the same journey, heading for the same destination, hoping I will see you all on the other side of the mountain when we get there we can said it was not a smooth journey but we did have a safe landing with our babies on board. LOL. Lets keep positive and keep on supporting each other.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

I now feel no longer alone - you ladies are all wonderful!

Sparklyshoes - thanks so much for telling your story. I agree that there is no point in worrying about the 'what ifs', otherwise we'd all drive ourselves mad wouldn't we! I'm keeping everything crossed that your first FET is a success. And baby steps to a baby is a lovely thought, I might pinch that one for myself if I can!

Hope1988 - you poor thing! But yay to a FET very soon! I would love to do a natural cycle, but it's just not possible at my clinic as they aren't open 7 days a week. Plus my natural ovulations can be a bit hit and miss so it would be very difficult to predict. But fantastic you've got that option! As for a single embryo transfer, I did some research the other day and actually, pregnancy rates seem to be pretty similar for one as they are two - so your consultant may have the right idea.

Hi Mitchell - what a fantastic number to have frozen! And you should end up with some lovely emrbyros at day 5 fingers crossed. Wow the middle of June is soon! Keep us posted! How do/did you find the down-regging? I was quite pleased not to have gone through that for the fresh cycle... don't like the sound of the menopausal symptoms!

Teardrops - I couldn't agree more about us supporting each other - it would be lovely to stay in touch x


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its soo good to see people actaully reply, as apose to other sites i have been on, you could be waiting weeks...

MrsHY, thank you for all the positive vibes    Im glad im not alone, but at the same time wish all the ladies on here luck with their treatment, Hope all of us get hapiness at end of this tough road. I would be so grateful if my 1 snow baby stuck, I know this might sound awful and i shouldnt be sayin it out aloud..but just cant help thinking how much i really want twins, and would love if the embie split...but hey you know what they say...'beggers cant be choosers'lol..Anyway i bet you can wait for the treatment to begin..keep us all updated, would love to hear some more success stories...it gives us all Hope


----------



## Mitchell (May 14, 2012)

Wishing all you lovely ladies all the luck      

MrsHY - When I done my first down reg (Jan) I felt fine, did not really have any symptoms at all........but this time around!!!!! Very tired, irritable and very emotional! My partner only has not say something nice and complimentary for me to cry! Few headaches too

Hoping when I start taking the Progynova I don't have any extra symptoms...


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies

My EC was 13th April.  23 eggs collected, and at my clinic (GRI) 21 or over is an automatic freeze all apparently.  Have made an app with nurse for 6th June to discuss FET. Quite clueless about the whole process, e.g timescales, protocol etc, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Pretty sure I will be a medicated cycle.

Lots of   and PMA to everyone.  Hopefully this is our year   xxx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, how is everyone doing?
Did AF come for you hope1988? 
I ovulated last Weds/Thurs and am being a bit naughty by using the Cyclogest I had left over from my fresh IVF cycle to support my luteal phase (it's only 7-10 days naturally). Really don't think it'll make a difference (well, it might extend my LP but doubt it'll just magically get my pregnant!) but I kind of thought - sod it - let's give it a go.
Seeing the consultant a week tomorrow so hopefully we can get a green light to get the FET cycle underway - then it's the start of the long process of down-regging - sigh...!

FF do not endorse self medicating and advise all to seek advice from their respective clinics / consultants


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, mind if I join you? 
I had ivf in dec/jan and produced no less than 45 eggs! I had no option but to freeze all. I was gutted but totally understood why. I genuinely don't think I would go through a fresh cycle again, and my clinic said I would be high risk in the future and they said I would have to balance the risks against the possible outcomes, I was on the lowest dose of medication too. 
I had a fet in April and the whole process seemed to take forever. I got a bfp that cycle but unfortunately had a blighted ovum. 
I had 23 eggs frozen on day 1 literally just fertilised and they thaw 4 at a time. Felt like a bit of a risk but it worked out for us. So I've 19 left which works out at another 4-5 frozen cycles.
A fet is much more gentle on your body,especially when you have had OHSS which amazingly I didn't get. 
Fingers crossed for you all. Dreams really can come true? 
Xx


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi MrsHY,
Nope,no AF ARGGGHHHH   So that makes me 8 days late, been getting the twinges and usual pre- period pains for a week now. Something weird happened today though, very light pink discharge when i wiped. Any ideas of what it could be? maybe period is coming. well i hoping so. I know it wont be pregnancy spotting as both my tubes are blocked so very very low/no chance of getting pregnant naturally. 
So appointment next week? well stay positive its the start! you never know you might be able to have a natural cycle even though you said the clinic is not open 7 days a week...(i think mine is the same, closed half day sat and full day sunday, and im having natural FET) So fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome Amp, and good grief that's a lot of eggs! It really is amazing that you didn't get OHSS in the end - mind you with all those follies you could well have developed it should you have had an embryo transferred - given it's the HCG that brings it all on. I'm really sorry you had a blighted ovum. Were you on a medicated cycle (I assume so if you say it took forever) and will you do another one next time?

Hi Hope - sorry to hear about AF but good god if I were you I'd be testing - blocked tubes or not! After all, eggs and sperms are pretty small right - maybe they cleared the blockage? 

Really interesting about your clinic's opening hours - mine is exactly the same (closed Sat PMs and Sundays). Unless the consultant can give me a really good reason for having a medicated FET (like the odds of success are better or something) then I'm definitely going to request a natural cycle FET if I can - although with the progesterone support during the luteal phase as my natural luteal phase is so ridic.

x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, I know it was totally amazing that I didn't get OHSS. I think the clinic expected me to get it. As did I. I was really scared. 
Yes I was on a medicated cycle this time, as I don't have my own cycles, I've got pco and don't ovulate at all.    
In your post you seem pretty keen to have a natural fet, I don't know about statistics, re which one is better, you could maybe ask. 
I got my letter today for my follow up appoint,et for next fet which is the beginning of August. That's 8 whole weeks haha, I feel a touch of impatience, but they know best and I completely trust my clinic.Good luck to everyone. X
Amp x

Moderator, you have put a note on my previous entry that FF do not endorse self medication, etc, I just wondered where in my post I have suggested or inferred self medication?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Apologies amp - that was me pressing the wrong button - I'll remove it now .... Only human   


   


Tis x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you Thetis. Xxx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry Amp and Thetis - quite right to add that at the end of my post.


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think I have ever posted on a message board here before. I am usually a lurker who reads other people posts to help reassure myself but then doesn't have the courage to post my own experiences. However, today, I was searching for support across the forums to see if anyone else out there was in the same boat as me and then reassure myself with their posts, as usual when I stumbled across this thread. The title describes me exactly and for once, I am feeling brave enough to lay my experiences bare for all to read. 

Here is my story (somewhat abbreviated or you'd be here all night!): Baby number 1 conceived during first month of trying in 2005 and all went super smoothly and I now have a gorgeous 5 year old boy. Ever since he was born in 2006, we have not used any contraception and hoped another little miracle would join us in due course.

Forward to 2011 when I went to my GP adamant that something must be wrong because after all that time, it hadn't happened for us. After lots of investigations, it was found that I have PCO - a great surprise to me, my husband and my GP. We then went down the clomid with timed intercourse route to no avail.

In March just gone, I finally had my first round of IVF and despite being told all the way along that I ticked all the 'high risk factors' boxes for OHSS, I didn't actually think it would happen to me so did everything I was told but had no idea what was in store! I went in for EC on 12th March and they retrieved 32 eggs. I was sedated for extra long because my pelvis is small and my R ovary had gone right up high and they struggled to not only reach it but to retrieve all the eggs. After the sedation wore off, it was evident that I was really not well. They admitted me to hospital where I began to be unable to breathe so was rushed into everything available - scans, x-rays the lot. Turned out that in the struggle to get to the eggs on my R ovary, they managed to catch the ovary and make it bleed and I was basically suffocating - almost 2 litres of internal bleeding that was filling me up and stopping me from being able to breathe. So scary. I got rushed back into theatre and had a laparoscopy to suck out the internal bleeding and then a drain was fitted - the most awful, horrific and painful thing ever. I was monitored every half an hour through the rest of the day and the night - I think it was touch and go at that point.

I then went into severe OHSS and swelled up like a balloon. They were then worried about the serious complications of this and started pumping me full of albumin because my blood protein was dangerously low. I had a couple of blood transfusions ...

On day 3, my consultant suggested that we may want to freeze our 14 embryos - I was so ill, I couldn't imagine ever being well enough to actually have one of my little embryos put back inside me. We readily agreed.

Forward to now. We have 14 embryos in the freezer and I have had the 2 natural cycles (35 days each) requested by my consultant. I phoned today and have an appointment to go to see him on Friday to talk about the way forward. Feeling very nervous and have no idea about the protocol or what will happen next and how long it will all take from now.

Please can I join your buddy group??

Many thanks and good luck to you all who are in a similar boat to me.


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wheyhey MrsHY It was my period coming after all!   So today is day 1 for me. DH was saying he doesnt think he knows any women to be as excited as me to see AF.lol. Little ironic as this time next month ill be hoping and praying i dont see AF and frosty has stuck  ..Your should definately request Natural FET. Iv heard lots of good things about it. Although we will only find out when its done!   Btw what clinic are you at? Im at Jessop in sheffield.

Hi Donjee, Welcome!  
So sorry to hear what you have been through. Cant imagine what it must have been like, sounds dreadful. But glad to hear you are well now, and ready for FET. If you have any questions feel free to PM me  Lots of luck with appointment on friday.


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi.
Donjee what an awful experience you've had, I can't believe it. That's really awful for you. Good luck for Friday  
Hope, does this now mean you can get started in this cycle? You must feel like doing a merry jig! I had to wait for what felt like ages. Eggs removed on 25 jan and out back in 3 month later on 21 April. I now have to wait another 8 weeks before my next appointment after miscarriage.   nothing is quick in this process. 
It's lovely to chat to there in the same boat (although awful any of us have to go through it in the first place.


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi amp, Yes hopefully we can get the ball rolling now. I know how u feel, the waiting is awful! especially hard when it seems like everyone around you is having babies. Sorry to hear about your MC. Wish you all the luck for your next appointment. I know it hard trying not to think about it, and i go crazy when someone tells me that. The more you try not to, the more you do! If you dont mind me asking, how was the FET experience for you? was it natural or medicated?


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Donjee - what a terrible time you've had.  Glad you're okay now and feeling strong enough to carry on with the journey.  Best of luck for Friday.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome Donjee, I'm glad you have decided to post and share what sounds like a quite frankly horrifying experience - makes my OHSS experience look like a walk in the park!! Fingers crossed for Friday. Of course you can join the group! I'm really pleased it has taken off - when I first posted I wondered if anyone would be in the same boat and here we all are , or :-( depending on which way you look at it!

Congrats Hope, if it's appopriate to say that! It must be a relief to be able to get going. And I bet the next couple of weeks will fly by now! Fingers crossed this is the last period you have for ages  I'm down in London - at King's ACU. I have to say they have been brilliant - I feel really well looked after.

Am literally ticking off the days til this appointment next Weds. I'm just really nervous that there will be further delays - e.g. if I can't get a nurse's appointment to talk me through the meds - but given I'm already able to inject like a champ and won't need constant monitoring unlike the fresh cycling ladies, I really hope not.

Oh, and finally - Spring has definitely Sprung as it's been a sh*tty couple of weeks for pregnancy announcements - I've had four!


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi ladies i just want to give you,s a little positive story and FET do work, i had a freeze all last august due to OHSS and was hospitalised like yourselves it was a very frightening experience, out of 23 eggs collected 11 were fertilised with icsi. I had my first FET in Feb which ended in a BFN,  i wasnt surprised as my lining was only above 6 and both embryos were put back at only 2 cells as they had been frozen at proneuclear, i used 4 embryos for that cycle. This time around i fought for a blast transfer and was persisted i did not want my embroys put back until my lining was 8 which they agreed to do but i had to thaw all my 7 embryos which i was willing to do. i was contacted on day 3 and told my embryos would not make a blast transfer and the best 2 were selected one at 5 cells and one at 6 cells and no one was more surprised than me when i got a BFP......so ladies stay positive as these little ones are stronger than a fresh cycle as they have to be to survive getting frozen and thawed good luck.....


----------



## teardrops (Nov 21, 2009)

Donjee, are you kidding me ?  I though my experience was bad but girl your's worse. Happy you came around to tell the sad experience tale. I had E/C in October and I had 6 good eggs  so we put back 3 in and three frozen, after a week I started feeling ill so I was admitted in the hospital because I was struggling to breath. The next morning I was so swollen that I didn't kenw it was me. I had some scan done and the doctors were thinking of  draining the fliud out but luckily it subsides on it's own. 

It was  confirm that I was pregnant that time in the hospital so I didn't have to wait for my 2 wks test but unfortunately I had a M/C at 13 weeks and now am waiting for aunt flo to start my next cycle which will be the frozen ones, it's the frist I will be using frozen eggs so I keep fingers cross it will come to perfection next time around. NB count your lucky stars you are still here to tell the tale.


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Thank you all so much for making me feel so welcome - I really appreciate your support and comments.

I had my consultant appointment today. He was impressed at how well I look compared with how I looked last time he saw me (like a really ill version of the Stay Puft Marshmellow Man - google him if your not sure who that is!!)

So we have a plan now. I am going to phone him on day one of my next cycle; I have long 35 day ones so about 28 days from now. Then I will go in for a scan to check ovaries to make sure nothing funny going on with those and to measure endometrium. Then I will take Synarel to send my ovaries back to sleep. I will also take something Prognova (I think thats what he said) to help thicken the womb lining ready for transfer. Then about 2 weeks later I will be ready for transfer so somewhere around 14th ish of July depending on my cycle dates. For my fresh (freeze all in the end) cycle, we were told that just a single embryo would be transfered but today, we have been told that it will be 2 embryos transfered unless I am opposed. I told him I would do whatever to have the best chances. (eek - a little bit scared about the prospect of twins - I don't even think I will remember what to do with one baby - never mind 2!!)

I HATE waiting so much but have learned to be very good at it because this has already been a very VERY long wait. Now I have a teensy bit more waiting to do before I can get going.

I am a teacher so actually, waiting till next cycle has its advantages - I won't need to tell work what is going on and then should find out over summer holidays whether it was a success or not - either way, it will be nice to not have to be dealing with work at the same time!!

I hope you are all well - please keep me posted about your situations and progress through this crazy journey. Thank you all again for being so welcoming of a newcomer.


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats great news Donjee, So happy that you have a plan of action   and transfer will fit in nicely with work etc. 28 days is not that long compared to however long you have waited already. Positive thiking   . Although i know the 'waiting game' is hard, but hopefully itl be worth the worth in the end     

Hopefully there will be someone who calls us mummy by this time next year


----------



## teardrops (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Donjee, am happy you are on your way now but please don't mention anything to your work place until you are in a good position because a lot of people  are not so supportive when it comes on to you choosing to start a family. Isn't it strange when you tell someone that you are pregnant and they just comes up with a load of rubbish, why you want to have kids and how expensive it is, and if they didn't have any kids, then they wouldn't bother to have then now, and the list would goes on. So if I were you I wouldn't say a word until you are far gone. At my place of work, Iv'e worked there for a longtime, you think that you would get some support, no, I didnt.

During the time of my treatment  I  booked for all my appointments in the afternoon and when it's time to do my blood works in the morning, then I told then I am going to be late for work and they were fine with that, but noone knew what my agenda was. Having these treatment done can be very  sensitive, so I think it's best to give little info as possible, and in the mean time you look after yourself and take good care. Another thing is that you don't have to rush or worry about going through the E/C process again because youv'e got a lot of eggs in the freezer, the only thing you may have to worry about, and that is the thawing process of the eggs, because is not all eggs make it in the end. Best of luck.


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Teardrop,

That was the worst thing about going through a fresh cycle for me. Everyone was so so supportive and my head really did understand having had her sister go through similar problems not that long before. But, I really hated that everyone (well not everyone but that's how it felt) knew my business. If I were trying for a baby in the more conventional way, none of them would have known - they would not have known until I wanted to tell them. But because I needed time off work for appointments etc (and lots of them because I was so high risk) it felt like every man and his dog needed to know about it.

My plan this time if I need anytime off during school the next six weeks is just to phone in sick. That way if FET is unsuccessful, I don't feel like I need to explain that to anyone and if it is successful (fingers crossed) then I don't need to tell anyone until I am ready.

I am sorry to hear you had less than supportive work/colleagues. Do you work in a school too?

Donjee x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

If its any consolation a FET is so less demanding on your time. Much less appts and loads more flexibility. You don't need seen on certain days etc etc. they can even ensure your egg is put in on a Friday (if you're doing a medicated cycle).
I did a medicated cycle as I don't ovulate, have pco. We have tried for years and had full dose of clomid and I got preg on my first cycle in a fet, didn't have fresh due to OHSS. I can't help but wonder, as I always have that, that i have a hormonal imbalance. This felt validated by bfp. I can't wait for my next go and would def go medicated again, the worst bit about it is the meds (my hubby would tell you it was the wind caused by the suppositories!), other than that I felt reassured that no matter what I had the right or ones at the right time. I am not sure if there are statistics about medicated vs natural, would be worth asking clinic?
I got my appointment through the other day and am back 8 aug! I am a bit gutted that it seems so far away, but I think this is due to miscarriage as normally they see me pretty quickly. 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for that story of hope StarSparkle - it is much appreciated 

Donjee - I think we may end up cycling around the same time! We had our follow-up today (and I got my period today, great!). I too need to call the Unit on cd1 of my next cycle, then 2 weeks after that we should be OK to transfer. In those two weeks I will be taking ceterolix (which I took during my fresh cycle) to stop me ovulating, and something to build up my lining. And I can have 2 blastos back! I should find out exact timings and drugs soon - he said he just needs to check a few things with the embryologists then he'll be able to call me, go through everything again and file my prescription.

Bit frustrated to be honest that it's another long wait but it will hopefully be worth it in the end - plus I ended up convinced that medicated was the way to go in my case - my long cycles and variability of ovulation date would make a natural cycle pretty difficult.
x


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi MrsHY,

That is so exciting. It sounds like our consultant has similar protocols for us both. I'm hoping ET will be around mid July but like you have long cycles so this date may move a little bit one way or the other.

My consultant said that when I go and see him for a scan on CD1 (yuck - not looking forward to that and have already started to wonder about the logistics of tampons and heavy bleed and scans - sorry if TMI!) just to make sure my ovaries arent doing anything crazy, he'll prescribe the synarel (down regging sniffs) and provygera (I cant remember the exact name, but its for building up my lining) - he said they have it there to give me.

Its very exciting. I am certainly walking around at work (with very difficult/challenging children) with my head in the clouds a little and while my team are flagging at the end of each day, I am still smiling, thinking about my exciting summer! 

For my IVF, I was only going to have one embryo transferred however my consultant said that due to lower success rates, they would transfer two for FET unless I was against it.  It has freaked me out a bit. My best friend ended up with triplets after having two embryos transferred - and that is really hard work. Hats off to anyone here with multiples - I really admire you!  We have agreed though because we just want the best chances of success.

Where are you having your treatment?

Donjee x


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Donjee
Thankfully I don't think I have to scan on cd1 although I'm not sure - I know I have to call on cd1 but suspected the scan itself may be 2-3 days after this - I really hope so as I have very heavy periods so it wouldn't be pretty!! 
Yes - like you were were booked in for SET with the fresh cycle but are going for the double with the FET to maximise our chances. The consultant endorsed this approach but did flag that the evidence emerging now shows that what you lose in chances from the effect of freezing the embryo, you often gain in your lining being better in a FET cycle than a fresh one. But still - the chances of both embryos taking is pretty low which is why we're comfortable with our decision. Funnily enough, we were also told of a woman at my Unit who recently elected to have two embryos transferred in her FET cycle and ended up with three babies...
I'm at Kings in London - how about you? x


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm at Benenden Fertility Centre.

Perhaps, when I call on CD1, they won't be able to fit me in and the scan will end up being CD2 or 3 - that would be much less awful for me!!

My friend with the triplets thinks that actually there was a muck up and they actually did put three embyros in - she swears she can make them out on the scan. It has remained a "mystery" as far as her consultant was concerned though because the babies didnt seem to have split - three placentas and three sacs!

Donjee x


----------



## Mitchell (May 14, 2012)

Hello all,

Sorry for the absence - sounds like there have been some good movements for some..

Donjee - What a horrific experience you have had, it is so good that you are still staying very positive after what you have been through!

Well the last time I had spoke to you ladies I was still on the down reg phase - I am now taking progynove (Now on three a day), we had our scan on 12th June to check the thickness of my lining - it was at 9.3 - which I was told is very good and perfect for ET. I am now still on the progynove x3 a day and have started using a gel (Internally) - We have our ET on the 19th June!!!
I called the clinic today, we thawed all 18 of our embryos and so far 12 have survived (It is day 2) so they are going to coax them on to blasto stage (Day 5 or 6) - very excited now and a little nervous. I am going to call the clinic tomorrow to check how they are getting on.....

Praying and hoping all goes to plan      - I am having 2 put back........

Good luck to all - Will update you all when I can.xxxxx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Mitchell - how's it going? Did you have ET yesterday??

Ladies - I need to rant and I hope you can bear with me!!
After such a positive consultation last Wednesday I feel really let down - the consultant didn't call me as promised last Wednesday afternoon or on Friday to confirm my treatment protocol - I finally chased today and got hold of his secretary who told me I was on a standard FET protocol with buserelin (which we agreed I wouldn't have) and this would begin with 21 days of the contraceptive pill on the first day of my next cycle... erm... NO I DON'T THINK SO!!

Have asked her to go back and discuss and if the treatment protocol has changed, and as such my FET has been delayed, I want the consultant to call me and explain why. Feel terribly annoyed, let down, frustrated and ****** off right now. I just don't think they realise the impact they can have on us ladies when they mess us around. And I know it's not a big deal in the greater scheme of things but every day feels like a bloody month right now. They're my frosties and I want them bloody well back!!

Right, rant over. How's everyone else? xx


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

MrsHY,

You hit the nail on the head there - "every day feels like a month". I am with you there hon. This has been the slowest, longest couple of weeks yet - just waiting to get started on my synarel. Still probably got another couple to wait! I want my frosties back ... I even joked with my consultant that parents of frosties ought to be sent postcards from their freezer to just let us know that theyre fine! It was sort of a joke but I sort of meant it too - cant wait to be reunited!

Hang in there. I know easier said than done.  I hope your consultant has a rethink and gives you the guidance you were expecting and had discussed.

BTW what is the purpose of the contraceptive pill? I am having a medicated cycle but not being put on the pill.

I hope someone else pops along to cheer you up.

Donjee xx


----------

